# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  नए पुराने दुर्लभ चित्र .......

## Sumer S. Siswal

सभी मित्रों के सामने मैं कुछ चित्र पेश करूँगा जो पुराने, वास्तविक और दुर्लभ चित्र है l
जो मैंने अभी हाल ही में एक एनी साईट से उठाये है, जो मुझे लगा कि उनको हमारी इस 
फोरम पर होना चाहिए,लेकिन मुझे फोटोशोप नहीं आता इस लिए मैं उनके वाटरमार्क नहीं 
हटा पाया यदि किसी कि उनसे आपत्ति हो तो चुपके से मेरे कान में कह दे मैं वो चित्र 
तुरंत यहाँ से हटा दूँगा l
और पसंद आने * से हौसला बढ़ाएं और हमेशा कि तरह मुझे अपना अपना सहयोग देते रहे l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

तो सबसे पहले कुछ मीठा हो जाए ......

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

भारतीय सिनेमा कि धडकन....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

फिल्म लाइन की धडकन ...कल और आज ...

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

नत्थू राम गोडसे.....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

गाँधी जी कि दांडी यात्रा ....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

गाँधी जी का बचपन का चित्र .....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

गाँधी जी युवा अवस्था में  .......

----------


## swami ji

भाई नए सूत्र की बधाई हो आपको और ऐसे ही फोटो हमें दिखाते रहिये आप ......राजवीर

----------


## JEETJAWAN

बढीया सूत्र है

----------


## donsplender

Aacha kam hai. sabhi photo aacha laga !:salut:

----------


## Ravisnegi

good pics....continue please

----------


## calvitf

इतिहास को ताजा करने वाले सूत्र के लिए सूत्रधार को नमन व बधाई ............................

----------


## calvitf

भगत सिंह का *दुर्लभ चित्र.....................


*

----------


## calvitf

चन्द्रशेखर आज़ाद का एक *दुर्लभ चित्र...................................  ... 


*

----------


## calvitf

यह झाँसी की रानी लक्ष्मीबाई का वास्तविक चित्र नहीं है बल्कि सन् 1953 में सोहराब मोदी द्वारा निर्मित तथा निर्देशित फिल्म "झाँसी की रानी" का पोस्टर है, जो कि राष्ट्रीय फिल्म संग्रहालय (National Film Archive of India), पूना में आज भी सुरक्षित है।

झाँसी की रानी का एक और चित्र जिसके विषय में पर्याप्त जानकारी प्राप्त नहीं है कि यह मूल चित्र है या किसी फिल्म का पोस्टरः

----------


## calvitf

शिर्डी के सांई बाबा का असली *दुर्लभ फोटो...................................

*

----------


## calvitf



----------


## calvitf

खुदीराम बोस का एक *दुर्लभ चित्र..............................

*

----------


## calvitf

अटलजी का *दुर्लभ चित्र................................ 


*

----------


## calvitf

बिस्मिल जी का *दुर्लभ चित्र .......................................

*

----------


## calvitf

गौमुख की *दुर्लभ तस्वीरें..........................  ...............

*

----------


## The Flyer

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र, कृपया इसी प्रकार गति देवे

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

और एक ये ......

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

इस चित्र में कितनी सच्चाई है ये मैं भी नहीं कह सकता...लेकिन गूगल बाबा ने मुझे दिया है ये ..

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

जाबी शारुख छोटा बच्चा था........

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

गाँधी जी के अंतिम दर्शन ....

----------


## umabua

वाह ! अद्भुद !! उत्कृष्ट !!! धन्यवाद हरियाणवी जी.

एक प्रस्तुति मेरी ओर से ....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> वाह ! अद्भुद !! उत्कृष्ट !!! धन्यवाद हरियाणवी जी.
> 
> एक प्रस्तुति मेरी ओर से ....




सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद जगत बुआ जी.....

लेकिन आपको रेपो जब दूँगा जब आप यहाँ निरंतर सहयोग बनाये रखे....:) :):)

----------


## umabua

> सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद जी.....
> 
> लेकिन आपको रेपो जब दूँगा जब आप यहाँ निरंतर सहयोग बनाये रखे....:) :):)


ही ही ही ही....आप मुझे धमका रहे हैं हरियाणवी जी.
मैं प्रयत्न अवश्य करूंगी कि इस सूत्र से सम्बंधित चित्र संजो सकूँ और प्रविष्ट कर सकूँ. आपकी सकारात्मक प्रतिक्रिया ही मेरे लिए उपहार एवं सम्मान है. आभार एवं धन्यवाद.

----------


## gkumar90

गांधीजी कस्तूरबा बाई के साथ युवावस्था में

----------


## gkumar90

युवा मदर टेरेसा

----------


## gkumar90

सुभाष चन्द्र बोस बाल्यकाल में

----------


## gkumar90

भारत की पहली मिस वर्ल्ड ( 1966 ) डॉ. रीता फारिया

----------


## gkumar90

निरुपमा रॉय और श्यामा एक प्रदर्शनी क्रिकेट मैच में

----------


## gkumar90

मै जो भी फोटो डाल रहा हूँ सभी फेसबुक के एक ग्रुप से लिए गए हैं .
अगला फोटो है पहले इंजिन वाले विमान का

----------


## Manavji

> खुदीराम बोस का एक *दुर्लभ चित्र..............................
> 
> *


*haryanvi ji  ne  बहुत ही badhiya sutra suru kiya है ! आप sbhi ka yogdaan dene के liye धन्यवाद ! मै आशा करता हु के in उम्दा parvistiyo मै आगे भी ऐसी ही gati bani rahegi! धन्यवाद !*

----------


## calvitf



----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आप सभी मित्रों को सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद .....

----------


## The Unique

*मित्र आपने बहुत ही अच्छे और दुलर्भ सुत्र की रचना की है। आपका धन्यवाद।क्रप्या सुत्र को इसी प्रकार से गति देते रहेँ।*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

ये चित्र अद्भुत ज़रूर है लेकिन पुराना नहीं है ......

ये मेरा भारत महान................

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

भारत की पहली महिला विमान चालक.....(नाम नहीं पता)

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> ........




मल्लिका जी माफ करना ये चित्र इस सूत्र पर दोबारा आ गया ......

----------


## MALLIKA

> मल्लिका जी माफ करना ये चित्र इस सूत्र पर दोबारा आ गया ......


माफ़ कीजियेगा !
तो मैंने ठीक से देखा नहीं होगा !
बस कुछ देर में चित्र के स्थान पर दूसरा चित्र लगा मिलेगा !

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> माफ़ कीजियेगा !
> तो मैंने ठीक से देखा नहीं होगा !
> बस कुछ देर में चित्र के स्थान पर दूसरा चित्र लगा मिलेगा !



कोई नहीं जी, वो तो मैं आपको सूचित करने के लिए लिखा था ...

----------


## MALLIKA

सन १८०० के समय का लखनऊ का द्रश्य !

----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## MALLIKA



----------


## gkumar90

नेताजी सुभाष बाबु 1938  में

----------


## gkumar90

राकेश शर्मा - भारत  के प्रथम अंतरिक्ष यात्री ( मध्य में )

----------


## gkumar90

चंद्रशेखर 'आजाद ' की शहादत के कुछ देर बाद की फोटो

----------


## gkumar90

नेताजी

----------


## gkumar90

भारतीय अ'व्यवस्था के शिकार प्रतिभाशाली , भूतपूर्व सैनिक पान सिंह तोमर

----------


## gkumar90

भारत की पहली रेल - बॉम्बे से ठाणे

----------


## komal sharma

:clap:...................................:salut:
repo kbul kijiye........+++

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> :clap:...................................:salut:
> repo kbul kijiye........+++




सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए शुक्रिया देवी जी

----------


## gkumar90

> भारत की पहली महिला विमान चालक.....(नाम नहीं पता)
> 
> Attachment 461597


इनका नाम सरला  ठकराल है

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

1992 के क्रिकेट वर्ल्ड कप में शामिल टीम

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

महाराजा रंजित के परिवार का दुर्लभ चित्र ....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

श्री देवी का बचपन

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

श्री देवी का बचपन

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_आप के प्रयास वाकई कबीले-तारीफ है..._ :clap:

----------


## The Unique

*हरीयाणवी भाई बहुत ही Unique चित्रो की श्रखँला है।सम्मान स्वीकार करेँ।*

----------


## The Unique

*सीसवाल जी और भी दुलर्भ और Unique चित्रोँ का इतजाँर है......*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> *सीसवाल जी और भी दुलर्भ और Unique चित्रोँ का इतजाँर है......*



गाँधी जी का लंदंमे गर्मजोशी से स्वागत का दृश्य .......

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत सुन्दर kaary ...........


लगे रहे ...................

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज़ादी की खबर ...........

----------


## The Unique

*बहुत बढीया बहुत लाजबाब चित्र*

----------


## simply_deep

*बहुत ही बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र...*

----------


## great_brother

> श्री देवी का बचपन



:speaker:  मित्र आपकी प्रस्तुति सराहनीय है .. रेपो ++++ स्वीकार करे | :bloom: *G.B.* :bloom:

----------


## umabua

`````एम्बुलेंस  1940````````````````

----------


## umabua

```````````अंडमान  1917````````

----------


## umabua

````````बैंक ऑफ़ मद्रास  1935````````

----------


## umabua

```````कार शो रूम  1931``````````

----------


## umabua

````````चेन्नई लाइब्रेरी  1913`````````

----------


## umabua

111111111चेन्नई मरीना बीच -1913

----------


## umabua

```````*चेन्नई मार्केट (कोतवाल चावडी)-1939*``````````

----------


## umabua

``````````हुगली (कोलकाता) 1915````````

----------


## umabua

````````बहु उद्देश्यीय बाजार  (दि माल) 1883````````````

----------


## umabua

``````मुंबई  1894```````````

----------


## umabua

```````मेलापुर (चेन्नई)  1939`````````

----------


## umabua

``````ऊटी  1905`````````

----------


## umabua

````````ट्रेक इन्स्पेक्शन वैन  1895```````

----------


## umabua

`````बाम्बे वी टी स्टेशन  1894`````````````

----------


## loolugupta

bua ji aapki prastuti lajwab hai lage rahiye

----------


## loolugupta

kripya sutra ko viram na de ise aage badhaye

----------


## loolugupta

nissandeh aap badhai ki patra hai

----------

